# Got 189 invite just now :) - Sept 1



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

I just got an invite to apply for 189 Visa in skillselect. I thought it would come tomorrow since it is still 31st here. But i just refreshed my gmail to see this email. I hope lot of us might have got it.


----------



## timus17 (Jan 11, 2012)

Congrats.....

now gear up for evisa process...

Do you mind telling your points ?


----------



## peterpan1 (Aug 16, 2012)

I too got it 70 points.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

70 points for me & analyst programmer


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

Congratulations!!

So the invitation is coming at 70 points now.. would you please share when did you submitted your EOI?


----------



## peterpan1 (Aug 16, 2012)

8th August


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

Sahrear said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> So the invitation is coming at 70 points now.. would you please share when did you submitted your EOI?



What is your score for 189 ? Id imagine cut-off will drop to 65 for this 1st batch of 450 invite Sep1


----------



## peterpan1 (Aug 16, 2012)

Answered above 70


----------



## KaKu (Aug 23, 2012)

Hey ppl, I too got an invite for 189
EOI submitted on 8th August with 70 points ..

let me catch some sleep and tomorrow 'll plan for the next steps


----------



## Rockron (Aug 3, 2012)

Congratulations guys!!! Great news!!

here's another insight (which I didn't know). I got an invitation for 190 last week but I thought that I can also receive one for 189 but I guess not. I read the email again and this is what it indicates

*
Please be aware that as an invitation has been issued, your EOI has been frozen. If you choose not to lodge a visa application
for a Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent) visa your EOI will be re-activated after your invitation has expired.*

So I guess once you have been invited (once) then your EOI is not considered for other invitations anymore.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Rockron said:


> Congratulations guys!!! Great news!!
> 
> here's another insight (which I didn't know). I got an invitation for 190 last week but I thought that I can also receive one for 189 but I guess not. I read the email again and this is what it indicates
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all the forum members that got invites.

Yes, once invite is issued your EOI is frozen for 60 days. After reactivation you are eligible for invitation again. However, if you do not respond to 2 invitations, your EOI will be *removed* from the system and you will not be permitted to submit an EOI for 2 years. All it means is be careful of what you wish (read: apply) for.


----------



## arvindb81 (Oct 19, 2011)

*docs*

Congrats guys!!!!!

Even i received the Invitation today. Got 70 Points.

can any of you let me know the list of documents that should be submitted now...


----------



## Tas Burrfoot (Aug 4, 2012)

Congratulations to everyone! 

One step closer to the Australian dreams...


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

prgopala said:


> I just got an invite to apply for 189 Visa in skillselect. I thought it would come tomorrow since it is still 31st here. But i just refreshed my gmail to see this email. I hope lot of us might have got it.


Congratulation!! prgopala!!! All the BEST!


----------



## circadm (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Everyone--

I've searched the forum but have not been able to find any info on the SOL and 189/190 visas, so maybe someone knows. If one receives an invitation to apply, yet a new SOL takes effect before your visa is processed, will this affect your processing priority/will your application be placed on hold?

I asked because I know this was the case with the 175 visa, which I already applied for. Given the possibility for an 18 month processing time frame, there may be a new SOL will be in effect before my application is finalized and if my nominated occupation isn't on it my application will move into cat 5 priority ("process date never"). Since I my nominated occupation has been flagged two years in a row there is a small concern it could be removed in July 2013. I know there's really no way to know for sure but I'm thinking worst case scenario.

I realized they are moving quickly these days with processing the visas, but if I can remove any chance of being dropped out of cat 4 processing by submitting the 189 visa application then I would rather do that. I understand I would have to pay the application fee again but I'd be willing to do so if that meant my app wouldn't be affected by something out of my control (like changes to the SOL after I applied).

Any info would be appreciated...thanks!


----------



## olan (Jul 14, 2012)

prgopala said:


> I just got an invite to apply for 189 Visa in skillselect. I thought it would come tomorrow since it is still 31st here. But i just refreshed my gmail to see this email. I hope lot of us might have got it.


congrats! you've been a big help in providing information in this thread. :clap2:


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Just a question to 189 invitation holders. Is there a thread that capture timelines for this subclass? If not, may we please have a thread for it. I am very interested in knowing how long each stage takes as compared to 190.


----------



## harraj (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi All,

I too have got invitation at 70 points and my EOI was updated on 09 August 2012
Now I have to submit all the documents by 31 st October 2012. My Question is When we have to submit medical certificates? I cannot undergo medical tests before first week of November. Or is it after when CO is assigned, he/she will request for medical results? or else I have to inform the authorities while filing visa?

Does anybody has any idea?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

olan said:


> congrats! you've been a big help in providing information in this thread. :clap2:


Thanks mate. My agent has started with the application and i have verified the information that he filled. Corrected some of it, & was about to submit it (you know, quite excited  ) but my agent requested to hold on. He said he wants to verify the information again on monday to be double sure that every information filled in is correct. I think even that is correct, a second eye would always help to point out any errors in the app. Will ask my wife to take a look tonight. And hope to submit my app by monday. My hands are already itching. Still have the amex card in my hand


----------



## Prass2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hello all, Got Visa invite today. for BA , started applying for visa.. 

ACS +ve, IELTS: 7.5, EOI applied: 30th July


----------



## arvindb81 (Oct 19, 2011)

Prass2012 said:


> Hello all, Got Visa invite today. for BA , started applying for visa..
> 
> ACS +ve, IELTS: 7.5, EOI applied: 30th July


Hey Prass..Congrats...

Even I got the invite...

Can you let me know what all documents you are preparing now for visa.


----------



## Prass2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

arvindb81 said:


> Hey Prass..Congrats...
> 
> Even I got the invite...
> 
> Can you let me know what all documents you are preparing now for visa.


started with eVisa providing passport and other details.. still will take sometime to fill all the documents. Please share me any findings on any additional documents required while applying for VISA


----------



## arvindb81 (Oct 19, 2011)

Prass2012 said:


> started with eVisa providing passport and other details.. still will take sometime to fill all the documents. Please share me any findings on any additional documents required while applying for VISA


Sure...

Do we have any idea if we have to provide the employee reference again? I had seen some where but no idea...


----------



## harraj (Mar 7, 2012)

Prass2012 said:


> Hello all, Got Visa invite today. for BA , started applying for visa..
> 
> ACS +ve, IELTS: 7.5, EOI applied: 30th July


@Prass2012: you too have 70 points?


----------



## Prass2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

harraj said:


> @Prass2012: you too have 70 points?


YES, I have 70 points


----------



## neerajp (Jul 30, 2012)

Put in error please delete.


----------



## sariah08 (Aug 31, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Thanks mate. My agent has started with the application and i have verified the information that he filled. Corrected some of it, & was about to submit it (you know, quite excited  ) but my agent requested to hold on. He said he wants to verify the information again on monday to be double sure that every information filled in is correct. I think even that is correct, a second eye would always help to point out any errors in the app. Will ask my wife to take a look tonight. And hope to submit my app by monday. My hands are already itching. Still have the amex card in my hand



Congats prgopala! :clap2::nod:

 By the way do you have any idea on the 189 VISA fee? I am not sure if it has an installment basis. :confused2:


----------



## sariah08 (Aug 31, 2012)

olan said:


> congrats! you've been a big help in providing information in this thread. :clap2:


Hi Olan, kababayan!, may idea ka po ba sa 186 VISA Fees? how did you pay for it? 

Thanks!


----------



## olan (Jul 14, 2012)

sariah08 said:


> Hi Olan, kababayan!, may idea ka po ba sa 186 VISA Fees? how did you pay for it?
> 
> Thanks!


From Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186)
--
"The non-refundable charge for lodging an application for this visa is AUD3060. This payment covers you and all dependent family members included in your application.

There is an extra charge if you have less than functional English. The rates are:

AUD8520 for you as the main applicant
AUD4250 for each dependant who is 18 years of age or older."
--

I used a credit card to pay for my 190 visa application.


----------



## sariah08 (Aug 31, 2012)

olan said:


> From Employer Nomination Scheme (subclass 186)
> --
> "The non-refundable charge for lodging an application for this visa is AUD3060. This payment covers you and all dependent family members included in your application.
> 
> ...


I see, suppose i do not have any dependent so the 3060 pertains only to visa lodging? what about upon visa grant is there another fee?

Thanks for the information


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

sariah08 said:


> I see, suppose i do not have any dependent so the 3060 pertains only to visa lodging? what about upon visa grant is there another fee?
> 
> Thanks for the information


Its the fees irrespective of single applicant, having partner as applicant or having a child on the same application. And there is no other fees after this.


----------



## sariah08 (Aug 31, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Its the fees irrespective of single applicant, having partner as applicant or having a child on the same application. And there is no other fees after this.


Right! Thanks prgopala. By the way may i know the sum of your working experience years (NON ICT (if you have any)? as i recall only 5 years were reconized by ACS during your skills assessment via RPL route? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

sariah08 said:


> Right! Thanks prgopala. By the way may i know the sum of your working experience years (NON ICT (if you have any)? as i recall only 5 years were reconized by ACS during your skills assessment via RPL route?
> 
> Thank you so much!


All my experience is in ICT. Its assessed by ACS as below
DEC 2003 - DEC 2008 (5 Years ) - Analyst Programmer
JAN 2009 - MAY 2012 (0 years 0 Months) - Database Admin (ACS did not give any experience since it is not closely related to the nominated ANZSCO)


----------



## engtoaus (Sep 3, 2012)

Hello all,

I also got a 189 invite with 70 points during this 1st Sep invites.
I plan on submitting the application soon.
This forum is really helpful in getting experiences from others.

Anyone who has applied for the 189 already had any response from DIAC?


----------



## Bradd Mann (Aug 21, 2012)

*Got 189 visa invite..!!*

Hi Guys,

I also got invitation from DIAC for 189 visa on 31st August (1st September in Australia) with 75 points 

Could anyone advise me on the steps ahead...?

Best Regards,
B. Mann


----------



## Akhil (Nov 7, 2011)

Congratulations to all of you!!!!

Any idea what is the processing period for 189 visa to be granted?

Thanks!!


----------



## Bradd Mann (Aug 21, 2012)

Dear Akhil,

I think that depends on your CO and a lot of other factors. I guess it will be faster then the previous process as everything is online now..!!

Would be great it anyone would shed some light on the same..!!

Best Regards,
B. Mann


----------



## Bradd Mann (Aug 21, 2012)

Dear Friends,

I found a helpful link for processing time for different visas offered by Australian government:

Client Service Charter

Please see to it..

Best Regards,
B. Mann


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

Bradd Mann said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I found a helpful link for processing time for different visas offered by Australian government:
> 
> ...


The provided link says the processing time for 189 Visa is 12 months and 190 Visa is 6 months. So does that mean that it will take 12 months to get the VISA after we submit the documents using the VISA invitation?

Please clarify...


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> The provided link says the processing time for 189 Visa is 12 months and 190 Visa is 6 months. So does that mean that it will take 12 months to get the VISA after we submit the documents using the VISA invitation?
> 
> Please clarify...


Thats the indicative processing time. Your application will be allocated to a CO withing 4 weeks of lodgement and then it depends on other formalities like PCC & MEDS. If you upload these upfront then who knows you might get the visa as soon as a CO is allocated.
Secondly applicants from HR (high risk) countries have to go through a long security check. Hence for those applicants it may take a year to get the visa.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Thanks mate. My agent has started with the application and i have verified the information that he filled. Corrected some of it, & was about to submit it (you know, quite excited  ) but my agent requested to hold on. He said he wants to verify the information again on monday to be double sure that every information filled in is correct. I think even that is correct, a second eye would always help to point out any errors in the app. Will ask my wife to take a look tonight. And hope to submit my app by monday. My hands are already itching. Still have the amex card in my hand


So finally i have submitted the application. Now the wait begins:ranger:


----------



## johnlau (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy for you !! Yeah !!


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

prgopala said:


> So finally i have submitted the application. Now the wait begins:ranger:


All the best. CO assigned in four weeks or so - I hope.


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

prgopala said:


> So finally i have submitted the application. Now the wait begins:ranger:


Great... hope u will get CO allocated soon.. 

Can you please let us know the documents you had uploaded for the VISA?

Is is the same set you had uploaded for ACS assessment?

And did you also upload the Med and PCC certificate? Or should this be done when requested?


----------



## engtoaus (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi prgopala,

Did you submit your Meds and PCC along with your application?




prgopala said:


> So finally i have submitted the application. Now the wait begins:ranger:


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

engtoaus said:


> Hi prgopala,
> 
> Did you submit your Meds and PCC along with your application?


Right now i have not yet attached my documents. My agent is gonna do that.
Here's what i am thinking of sending him
1) Couple of years of pay slips.
2) Couple of years of bank statements.
3) Same reference letter that i had already submitted to ACS
4) Promotion letters
5) Other documents like passport, age proof (10th Class certificate) etc.

I have not yet done MEDS & PCC. I would go this week for PCC and most probably next week for MEDS when i have the health request ids.


----------



## arvindb81 (Oct 19, 2011)

prgopala said:


> Right now i have not yet attached my documents. My agent is gonna do that.
> Here's what i am thinking of sending him
> 1) Couple of years of pay slips.
> 2) Couple of years of bank statements.
> ...


Hey prgopala....

For reference letter, are you Providing them on company letter heads or as statuary declarations on stamp paper?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

arvindb81 said:


> Hey prgopala....
> 
> For reference letter, are you Providing them on company letter heads or as statuary declarations on stamp paper?


Company letter head. I already have it since i had got that issued for ACS


----------



## arvindb81 (Oct 19, 2011)

Do you know of any alternative ... I can not get that on company letter heads...
Also, can you please let me know if you have any idea if we have to submit the payslips for earlier company as well?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

arvindb81 said:


> Do you know of any alternative ... I can not get that on company letter heads...
> Also, can you please let me know if you have any idea if we have to submit the payslips for earlier company as well?


Did you check ACS threads? There are lot of information regarding what to do in case you cannot get reference letter on company letter head. I would advise to look for the same.
Regarding Salary slips, if you do not have them then bank statements showing salary credited should work i guess.


----------



## arvindb81 (Oct 19, 2011)

😊 I was looking for info for visa application ... I have completed ACS quite sometime back .. Anyways that's for reply...


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

arvindb81 said:


> 😊 I was looking for info for visa application ... I have completed ACS quite sometime back .. Anyways that's for reply...


Oh.. my bad.. you can use the same documents for DIAC as well.


----------



## Prass2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Oh.. my bad.. you can use the same documents for DIAC as well.


hi praveen.. after doing the payment in eVisa.. should all the documents be uploaded again? where can i find info about the same..

thanks for sharing.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Guys, when you submitted EOI, I assume you chose both 189 and 190? That's the way to do it right?

Unless we apply for SS separately, we don't get the 190 invite, isn't it?


----------



## engtoaus (Sep 3, 2012)

Hello fly_aus,

I got an invite on the 1st Sep round but i had only selected 189 in my EOI.
I did not select 190 because I did not want to get tied down in any particular state.



fly_aus said:


> Guys, when you submitted EOI, I assume you chose both 189 and 190? That's the way to do it right?
> 
> Unless we apply for SS separately, we don't get the 190 invite, isn't it?


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a question regarding Meds. I assume we would get a notification from the CO for submitting the Meds and PCC?

Will we be provided with any identification that will be referenced when we go to the doctor?

When I checked the Immigration website, there are lot many documents related to Meds. Its quite confusing. Can anyone brief on the Med process?

I checked other posts related this. But none of them gives a clear picture.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Guys, when you submitted EOI, I assume you chose both 189 and 190? That's the way to do it right?
> 
> Unless we apply for SS separately, we don't get the 190 invite, isn't it?


Yes, thats what i did. And in my case the 189 invite came before 190 invite (I still do not have 190 invite, dunno when VIC will work on my SS application). 
But just beware you can get invite for only one visa type at a time. For e.g. i got 189 invite and my EOI is now not available for any other visa type for the next 60 days till my 189 invite expires. So choose carefully what you exactly wants. You may not want to think later on that you wanted a 189 invite when you are already sitting on a 190 invite.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> I have a question regarding Meds. I assume we would get a notification from the CO for submitting the Meds and PCC?
> 
> Will we be provided with any identification that will be referenced when we go to the doctor?
> 
> ...


Here is what i have right now.
I got my PCC today and front loaded it today w/o any CO assigned (actually i just submitted my 189 application the day before).
I got the medical ids today for me and my wife, from DIAC, which is the actually a kind of go ahead from DIAC to get my medicals done. So will be going next week for my meds.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

engtoaus said:


> Hello fly_aus,
> 
> I got an invite on the 1st Sep round but i had only selected 189 in my EOI.
> I did not select 190 because I did not want to get tied down in any particular state.


Thanks engtoaus! The reason I asked was, I thought I will keep both options open. If I don't get 189 invite, will think of applying to any state later. For That , I think there is an option to select "Any State" and an invite gets initiated when you apply separately for SS and get the approval..

I hope my understanding is correct.


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Here is what i have right now.
> I got my PCC today and front loaded it today w/o any CO assigned (actually i just submitted my 189 application the day before).
> I got the medical ids today for me and my wife, from DIAC, which is the actually a kind of go ahead from DIAC to get my medicals done. So will be going next week for my meds.


Great...u seem to move very fast..:clap2:

So in the mail from the DIAC, did they mention any docs that needs to be submitted as a part of Medicals?

Should we print out all the docs before we go the health center or will the health center know the docs that are required for the Medical clearance?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Thanks engtoaus! The reason I asked was, I thought I will keep both options open. If I don't get 189 invite, will think of applying to any state later. For That , I think there is an option to select "Any State" and an invite gets initiated when you apply separately for SS and get the approval..
> 
> I hope my understanding is correct.


yes. once any state approves ur SS they use the EOI number to send u an invite.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Here is what i have right now.
> I got my PCC today and front loaded it today w/o any CO assigned (actually i just submitted my 189 application the day before).
> I got the medical ids today for me and my wife, from DIAC, which is the actually a kind of go ahead from DIAC to get my medicals done. So will be going next week for my meds.



Is it different from TRN, in old system TRN was enough to do eHealth - at least in some clinic.

Or did they make some new ID pre-requisite rule, prior to Med


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> Great...u seem to move very fast..:clap2:
> 
> So in the mail from the DIAC, did they mention any docs that needs to be submitted as a part of Medicals?
> 
> Should we print out all the docs before we go the health center or will the health center know the docs that are required for the Medical clearance?


Yes, Form 160 - X ray & form 26 - General medical examination. My agent asked me to fill up the forms and then go for medical.
But i am confused with something in a pdf that i got from DIAC. here's the statement
"If the required forms are not attached to this list, you can download paper forms from the website of 
the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) at www.immi.gov.au/allforms/healthrequirements/ *unless you intend to complete your health examinations electronically (using eHealth). "*
The line above, in bold, is what is confusing me. Does it mean that if i am going to a e-health hospital then i do not need these forms? I have just one hospital in pune 'Ruby Hall Clinic' which fortunately is e-health clinic as well.
I will rather ring up the hospital and find out. In any case these forms are easy to fill up, no big deal that i will carry it along as well.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

thewall said:


> Is it different from TRN, in old system TRN was enough to do eHealth - at least in some clinic.
> 
> Or did they make some new ID pre-requisite rule, prior to Med


These are new ids and completely different from TRN. Have got individual ids for both me and wife.


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Yes, Form 160 - X ray & form 26 - General medical examination. My agent asked me to fill up the forms and then go for medical.
> But i am confused with something in a pdf that i got from DIAC. here's the statement
> "If the required forms are not attached to this list, you can download paper forms from the website of
> the Department of Immigration and Citizenship (DIAC) at www.immi.gov.au/allforms/healthrequirements/ *unless you intend to complete your health examinations electronically (using eHealth). "*
> ...


if you download from your checklist link, it should have your Name & TRN printed in footer, u can compare other versions where it might not be there.

eHealth or not, form is always required to be filled in partially by u, rest by the doctor.

But i m still interested to know - what u see in footer, your 'TRN' or 'New ID'


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

thewall said:


> if you download from your checklist link, it should have your Name & TRN printed in footer, u can compare other versions where it might not be there.
> 
> eHealth or not, form is always required to be filled in partially by u, rest by the doctor.
> 
> But i m still interested to know - what u see in footer, your 'TRN' or 'New ID'


Are you talking about form 160 & 26? Well i got bunch of forms. Here is what they are
GSM Health <Applicant Name>.pdf -> This has a health request id for me but not in the footer
GSM Health <CO-applicant name>.pdf -> This has a health request id for my wife but not in the footer
Form 160 - nothing in the footer
Form 26 - nothing in the footer


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Are you talking about form 160 & 26? Well i got bunch of forms. Here is what they are
> GSM Health <Applicant Name>.pdf -> This has a health request id for me but not in the footer
> GSM Health <CO-applicant name>.pdf -> This has a health request id for my wife but not in the footer
> Form 160 - nothing in the footer
> Form 26 - nothing in the footer



mate- i was refereing to specific one - that u can download from your Online Checklist page. Click the link for each applicant seperately for Form 160, 26.

then check the footer.

not sure u got these from your Checklist page or CO or from general DIAC form link


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

thewall said:


> mate- i was refereing to specific one - that u can download from your Online Checklist page. Click the link for each applicant seperately for Form 160, 26.
> 
> then check the footer.
> 
> not sure u got these from your Checklist page or CO or from general DIAC form link


When i click on the link it shows me this.. Dunno where to get this from the application.

"A Visa Lodgement officer will contact you in writing. The correspondence will contain Health Assessment Permission Request Identifiers for each person in this application. By taking the Identifier(s) and the date(s) of birth of each person in the application to a DIAC approved panel doctor, the Health Assessment process for this visa can be started."


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

prgopala said:


> When i click on the link it shows me this.. Dunno where to get this from the application.
> 
> "A Visa Lodgement officer will contact you in writing. The correspondence will contain Health Assessment Permission Request Identifiers for each person in this application. By taking the Identifier(s) and the date(s) of birth of each person in the application to a DIAC approved panel doctor, the Health Assessment process for this visa can be started."


i see, perhaps u r still waiting for CO... it should change once u have CO or may be they started some new process for MED

anyway, goodluck with your eHealth.

Cheers!


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

thewall said:


> i see, perhaps u r still waiting for CO... it should change once u have CO or may be they started some new process for MED
> 
> anyway, goodluck with your eHealth.
> 
> Cheers!


Well ofcourse i am waiting for a CO. Didn't u check my timelines, i just applied for 189 the day before . i got these documents from my agent and has specific health ids for each applicant which is not the TRN. Anyways i am gonna go ahead with my health examinations and upload all the documents. Don't want the CO to be waiting for anything.


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

prgopala said:


> yes. once any state approves ur SS they use the EOI number to send u an invite.


I am applying for Vic State Sponsorship and found the following SkilledSponsoredDeclaration document in the Victoria State Website - https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/.

Should this Declaration be taken in stamp paper and signed by notary? Please clarify.....


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

HariniAnandhan said:


> I am applying for Vic State Sponsorship and found the following SkilledSponsoredDeclaration document in the Victoria State Website - https://www.liveinvictoria.vic.gov.au/.
> 
> Should this Declaration be taken in stamp paper and signed by notary? Please clarify.....


No Stamp paper and No Notary, Just take the print out and sign wherever applicable.. Scan it and upload.


----------



## roncwk (Sep 14, 2012)

Dear all,

I just got an invitation for 189visa. Was on a 65points EOI, nominated as an accountant. 

By the way, the email reads as follow:
___

Congratulations

You have received an invitation to lodge a Skilled - Independent (Subclass 189) (Permanent) visa application *nominated/sponsored by your family member.*

To view your invitation please click on the link below to be directed to the SkillSelect login page.
___

Is everyone's email reading the same? As to my understanding, a 189visa does not require nomination/sponsorship by family member, neither do I have any families to sponsor me on this. Hence, is the email just a typo?

Looking forward to hear from you guys.


Cheers,
Ronald


----------



## zakinaeem (Apr 26, 2012)

roncwk said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I just got an invitation for 189visa. Was on a 65points EOI, nominated as an accountant.
> 
> ...



Same here bro! Developer Programmer (261312) with 65 Points  Exciting times! Visa filing next 

Congrats!!


----------



## Prass2012 (Jun 30, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Well ofcourse i am waiting for a CO. Didn't u check my timelines, i just applied for 189 the day before . i got these documents from my agent and has specific health ids for each applicant which is not the TRN. Anyways i am gonna go ahead with my health examinations and upload all the documents. Don't want the CO to be waiting for anything.


I received the mail containing health checklist and application received form. I have completed health check in an hospital using eHealth. I have no mail containing Case officer assigned etc.. 

am i in the right way?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

roncwk said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I just got an invitation for 189visa. Was on a 65points EOI, nominated as an accountant.
> 
> ...


Even I got the Invite.. Congrats to everyone who got the invite.. and i am sure that most of the 65 pts would get on October 1st


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Prass2012 said:


> I received the mail containing health checklist and application received form. I have completed health check in an hospital using eHealth. I have no mail containing Case officer assigned etc..
> 
> am i in the right way?


You will have to wait for a month or more for a CO. You are on the right path. Get all your documentation in, including your PCC and Meds and just wait for the CO.


----------



## Sikandar Razzaq (Sep 8, 2012)

GOT IT!!!!

Congrats everyone 

Lets gear up for the next stage!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

prgopala said:


> You will have to wait for a month or more for a CO. You are on the right path. Get all your documentation in, including your PCC and Meds and just wait for the CO.


Hi Praveen ,

Got the Invite... so now my trouble starts with PCC stuff!! can you tell me the fees of Visa.. how much it would come in INR apporx.. I have a Credit card which has 1.5 lakhs limit.. but i doubt it would suffice.. can we use two cards to mak epayment??


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hi Praveen ,
> 
> Got the Invite... so now my trouble starts with PCC stuff!! can you tell me the fees of Visa.. how much it would come in INR apporx.. I have a Credit card which has 1.5 lakhs limit.. but i doubt it would suffice.. can we use two cards to mak epayment??


Fees is 3060 AUD. I paid it on 3rd sept and it transpired to Rs.181000 on my Amex Card. Unfortunately you can only use one card for the payment.


----------



## NeoGills (Sep 12, 2012)

Congratulations! hope you'll get more in future, Good Luck! 
btw 189 is quite enough.


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hi Seniors,

Please help me with this

I don't know how i made this blunder...When i applied my EOI i filled in all the details but i did not submit my application in the manner which ACS gave my assessment letter

According to my ACS Skill Letter
* 1st Company : XXXX Company
* 2nd Company(1st Designation) : XXXX Company
* 2nd Company(2nd Designation) : XXXX Company
* 3rd Company : XXXX Company
* 4th Company(1st Designation) : XXXX Company
* 4th Company(2nd Designation) : XXXX Company 

I had 2 designation in my 2nd Company so they split my work experience according to my designation and also my company moved me to another group of company, but it was the same company so ACS mentioned XXX Group of Companies rather than mentioning different company names

I claimed 65 points while submitting my EOI 

Now i got my invitation and now i realized that i made a mistake 

This is what i submitted in my EOI

* 1st Company : XXXX Company
* 2nd Company : XXXX Company
* 3rd Company : XXXX Company
* 4th Company: XXXX Company

I did not split my job with different designations and and i only mentioned my actual Company name as XXXX and not XXXX Group of Company

If i correct my information in my Visa Application it will not affect my points. I only have to change my Company Name according to the letter issued by ACS and i only have to add 2 more field in my Work Experience i.e split my Job responsibility

Will this void my EOI ???
Please reply asap as i am very nervous


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

irshad2005 said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> Please help me with this
> 
> ...


You cannot edit your EOI now since you are invited. You will have to wait through the invitation period i.e. 60 days until it expires and then you will be able to edit the EOI.
Other option is to raise another EOI and put the correct details and get the invite in the next round.
But on 2nd thoughts why do you need to update the EOI. You can explain your case officer that ACS mentioned the 2 designations, but you were still employed by the same company. You can provide the salary slips and other documents from your company as a proof for your claims. ACS does do weird stuff sometimes. My ACS report mentions my company as based in India for one designation and for the other designation it mentions it as based in US.


----------



## tabrezqureshi (Sep 3, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Even I got the Invite.. Congrats to everyone who got the invite.. and i am sure that most of the 65 pts would get on October 1st


Congratulations!!

I am just waiting.. with 70 points for 2611!!


----------



## Sahrear (Jun 29, 2012)

roncwk said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I just got an invitation for 189visa. Was on a 65points EOI, nominated as an accountant.
> 
> ...


Hi Ronald,

Congratulations!!

I got the mail too and my email reading is same. So I'm little bit confused now that what's that supposed to mean! Did you get any clue? Or anyone here got any clue?

Cheers
Sahrear


----------



## Kakacyfaye (Sep 14, 2012)

roncwk said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I just got an invitation for 189visa. Was on a 65points EOI, nominated as an accountant.
> 
> ...


Congrats! When did you submit your eoi?


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

tabrezqureshi said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> I am just waiting.. with 70 points for 2611!!


Hii Tabrez...

R u sure u did not get invite?? I applied on September 7th and I got the invite.. you have applied in August itself.. did you check your spam or log in to EOI and see the status??


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

*Docs to be Uploaded Help needed*

Hello Everyone,
First of congratulations to everyone who got the invite Yesterday...

I need some guidance from fellow expats who have completed the Visa application processs.
I have read on this forum to submit as many docs as possible relating to employement. Here is my situation.

1. Company one ( may 2002- june 2004)... Only Offer Letter, Releiving Letter and reference letter ( No pay slips).. ACS acknowledged this employment in their company.

2. Company Two ( June 2002- May 2004)... Only Offer Letter, Releiving Letter and reference letter ( No pay slips).. ACS acknowledged this employment in their company.

3. Company Three ( June2006- July 2009)... Only Offer Letter, Releiving Letter and reference letter ( pay slips only of last 3 months april 2009, may 2009 and June 2009, july 2009 ).. ACS acknowledged this employment in their company.

Compan4, 5 and 6( current company) all docs are available..


Will not having pay slips and complete pay slips of all company be a problem..

Please advise..

Also my Passport is expiring on Jan 2013.. Is it advisable to apply for a new passport and then lodge the visa or lodge with same passport.. Does renewing of passport generate a New Passport Number of the Number remains same..

Your suggestions would be very valuable and appreciated..

Thank You very much

RK


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> First of congratulations to everyone who got the invite Yesterday...
> 
> I need some guidance from fellow expats who have completed the Visa application processs.
> ...


1) Reg: The pay-slips thing, it should be fine till you have other documents. Also would you have proof of salary being credited to your bank account for that period? That should be another proof
2) Reg: passport. I would advise you to get a new passport. Not only australian visa, if you apply for any country's visa they would advise you to have a passport which is valid for the next 6 months or more.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

prgopala said:


> 1) Reg: The pay-slips thing, it should be fine till you have other documents. Also would you have proof of salary being credited to your bank account for that period? That should be another proof
> 2) Reg: passport. I would advise you to get a new passport. Not only australian visa, if you apply for any country's visa they would advise you to have a passport which is valid for the next 6 months or more.


ow

Thank You Praveen..
The Passport Thing is fine I can get a tatkal Passport.

However for the Pay slip stuff Those are very old companies u see, 2002 to 2006.. I do not even remember which Bank a/c I used to get salary!!... I think I will have the IT return or F16.. Not sure need to search all the files.... But if at all DIAC call and verify the company will tell them that I had worked there.. That should not be a problem, but I just wanted to ensure that I submit as much complete documents in 1st attempt to avoid back and forth mails..


----------



## tabrezqureshi (Sep 3, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Hii Tabrez...
> 
> R u sure u did not get invite?? I applied on September 7th and I got the invite.. you have applied in August itself.. did you check your spam or log in to EOI and see the status??


Yes, Actually, my application was lodged by my Agent..

I have inquired with them and they did not receive any invite. They are telling that it might come in a day or two..

I am scared!! as the 65ers are also getting invites!!

Is anyone in the forum with my status! please advice.


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

tabrezqureshi said:


> Yes, Actually, my application was lodged by my Agent..
> 
> I have inquired with them and they did not receive any invite. They are telling that it might come in a day or two..
> 
> ...


But cant u log in to EOi and see the sttaus when it was submitted and how many points is it calculated??


----------



## tabrezqureshi (Sep 3, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> But cant u log in to EOi and see the sttaus when it was submitted and how many points is it calculated??


Sorry for inconvenience!!

Finally i too got the EOI invite for 189/ ICT BA.

Thanks for all the support!!


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

tabrezqureshi said:


> Sorry for inconvenience!!
> 
> Finally i too got the EOI invite for 189/ ICT BA.
> 
> Thanks for all the support!!


Good News Congrats!!


----------



## tabrezqureshi (Sep 3, 2012)

rkv146 said:


> Good News Congrats!!


Thanks dear!!


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

thewall said:


> i see, perhaps u r still waiting for CO... it should change once u have CO or may be they started some new process for MED
> 
> anyway, goodluck with your eHealth.
> 
> Cheers!


Hi, i can answer your question as of date. Today when i clicked on the 'organize your health exams' it took me to a new place. it had my name and other information and on the next page i could book my meds with any of the listed clinics. But my nearest clininc i.e. Ruby Hall Clinic was not listed so i just downloaded the form 160 and 26 from the site. This time they had info in the footer for each application i.e. me and my wife. And no, the new health ids are not present in the footer. Its the TRN, DOB, PP number & PP country.

I do not know if i have a CO, but its higly unlikely since i submitted my 189 on 3rd september.


----------



## Aadilnaeem (Apr 19, 2012)

What are the chances for 189 invite with 60 points?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

Completed meds for me and wife today @ ruby hall clinic pune.
Now the only thing pending is PCC for my wife.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Completed meds for me and wife today @ ruby hall clinic pune.
> Now the only thing pending is PCC for my wife.


Hi PrGopala, I will have to do our meds in Ruby Hall also soon. What procedure did you follow?You had said that it was listed on the list of hospitals.What's the total expense?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Hi PrGopala, I will have to do our meds in Ruby Hall also soon. What procedure did you follow?You had said that it was listed on the list of hospitals.What's the total expense?


Just download the form 160 and 26 for each applicant from your visa application's 'organize your health exams' link. Fill up all the details in both the forms.
Carry passport copies (1st page and last page) and 2 photographs for each applicant.
Walk in to the hospital, building no:5, 1st floor. All the visa medicals check up is done here.
Make sure to reach by 9 or 9:30am. It starts at 10 but the earlier the better.
The following tests are done
X-ray
Blood samples
Urine Samples
Eye checkup
& general examination.

Fees is 2300/- per applicant.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Just download the form 160 and 26 for each applicant from your visa application's 'organize your health exams' link. Fill up all the details in both the forms.
> Carry passport copies (1st page and last page) and 2 photographs for each applicant.
> Walk in to the hospital, building no:5, 1st floor. All the visa medicals check up is done here.
> Make sure to reach by 9 or 9:30am. It starts at 10 but the earlier the better.
> ...


Thanks a lot for the detailed info. 
I hope no appointment is required.
Will we have to mail the test results to someone, or will they take care of that?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

fly_aus said:


> Thanks a lot for the detailed info.
> I hope no appointment is required.
> Will we have to mail the test results to someone, or will they take care of that?


Its online, e health. They will upload the results. At least that's what the doc told me.
Was wondering is there a way to check the status of the medicals? my visa application still shows health documents as recommended which means nothing has been uploaded for the same.

And, no appointments required.


----------



## mkjb4u (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Guyz, 

I'm wondering if anyone with 189 invite has been allotted a CO yet. I'm getting health checks done tomorrow and initiating the process of getting PCC from Dubai and India next week. 

Cheers


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

mkjb4u said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> I'm wondering if anyone with 189 invite has been allotted a CO yet. I'm getting health checks done tomorrow and initiating the process of getting PCC from Dubai and India next week.
> 
> Cheers


Still waiting. I had started a post for the same but no one updated on it so i presume no one has yet.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

prgopala said:


> Still waiting. I had started a post for the same but no one updated on it so i presume no one has yet.


And i cannot believe it, i have a CO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Its Simon O'BRIEN from Team 02 GSM Adelaide.

Have asked for more documents.


----------



## mkjb4u (Sep 2, 2012)

Awesome, 

Looks like you will have your visa soon then. Thanks for keeping us posted. 

Cheers.




prgopala said:


> And i cannot believe it, i have a CO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Its Simon O'BRIEN from Team 02 GSM Adelaide.
> 
> Have asked for more documents.


----------



## mkjb4u (Sep 2, 2012)

Hi Praveen, I'm just curious as to what sort of documents did the CO ask of you?


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

prgopala said:


> And i cannot believe it, i have a CO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Its Simon O'BRIEN from Team 02 GSM Adelaide.
> 
> Have asked for more documents.


Hi Praveen,

Congrats for CO
What documents did u submit and what documents did the CO ask 
Please reply as i am very curios to know


----------



## pen2balaji (Sep 21, 2012)

*Got invitation for 189 with 65 points*



KaKu said:


> Hey ppl, I too got an invite for 189
> EOI submitted on 8th August with 70 points ..
> 
> let me catch some sleep and tomorrow 'll plan for the next steps


EOI submitted on July 1st 2012.. 65 points 

got invite 2 days ago...


anyways i had submitted 175 earlier and got the VISA itself GRANTED!!!


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

pen2balaji said:


> EOI submitted on July 1st 2012.. 65 points
> 
> got invite 2 days ago...
> 
> ...


189 invite 2 days ago? Was there any new invitation round? Or you got your on the 15th September and only just now you saw it in skillselect?
Sounds strange.


----------



## pen2balaji (Sep 21, 2012)

fivetd said:


> 189 invite 2 days ago? Was there any new invitation round? Or you got your on the 15th September and only just now you saw it in skillselect?
> Sounds strange.


sorry for the misquote. Yes you are right fivetd. i saw it only 2 days. the invite came on 15th september. i have 65 points and applied on 1st July 2012. very first day of skill select release.


----------



## fivetd (Sep 7, 2012)

Anyway congratulations and success with the new stages of the visa application process. I hope next round will bring me a good news also. 
I am 65 with 27th July application date. Fingers crossed


----------



## prototype_nsx (Feb 27, 2012)

prgopala said:


> And i cannot believe it, i have a CO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Its Simon O'BRIEN from Team 02 GSM Adelaide.
> 
> Have asked for more documents.



just wanted to know what are the documents Co has asked for, please share if possible, Thanks.


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

prototype_nsx said:


> just wanted to know what are the documents Co has asked for, please share if possible, Thanks.


meds, pcc and work experience docs


----------



## irshad2005 (Jun 13, 2012)

prgopala said:


> meds, pcc and work experience docs


Hi Prgopala,

Can u please share the docs that u uploaded for work experience and the docs which are requested by the CO


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

prgopala said:


> I just got an invite to apply for 189 Visa in skillselect. I thought it would come tomorrow since it is still 31st here. But i just refreshed my gmail to see this email. I hope lot of us might have got it.


I am expecting the VISA application on 01-Oct-2012.

So when you get the invitation, you first make the payment and then download the documents, am I right? Or is it the other way around.

Will these documents be sufficient for the initial upload:

iELTS Score
ACS Assessment
Self and Dependent Passport
Self and Dependent Birth Certificate
Marriage Certificate
Employment Documents: Appointment Letter, Reference Letter, Relieving Letters, Salary Slips (12 months), IT Tax returns (4 yrs), Bank Statements (12 months)
CV.

Am I missing anything? Experienced people, pls help...


----------



## arvindb81 (Oct 19, 2011)

*Couple of quick questions*



prgopala said:


> meds, pcc and work experience docs


Hey prgoapla,

I have couple of quick questions i request you to help me with

1) When you applied for VISA(After the Invite) Did you uploaded the attested documents or Just documents without attestation?
2) If you have attested, did you posted the hard copy as well, as we do for ACS or just uploading is sufficient?
3) Did you also uploaded the Filled Form80 & 1221?

Your inputs will be very much helpful & Thanks Again!!


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

arvindb81 said:


> Hey prgoapla,
> 
> I have couple of quick questions i request you to help me with
> 
> ...


1) I just uploaded color scanned copies. My agent uploaded some, don't knw what he uploaded (color copies or certified ones).
2) Nope. No need to send any hard copies. Either color scans or scans of certified copies.
3) nope... the CO did not request me for these.


----------



## code_artist (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello all,

Thank you for answering my previous question.

Could someone have a quick look at the following list, and let me know if I'm missing any item before I start submitting my application, please? You're more than welcome to add or modify the list as you see suitable, here we go:

1- ACS Assessment letter > Checked
2- IELTS > Checked
3- ex-employer stamped reference letter (with job roles details and all) > Checked
4- current employer stamped HR letter (stating job title, start date, gorss salary), and addressed to Dept. of Immigration and Citizenship > Checked
5- credit card with A$ 3060 covered > Checked
6- my post-graduate education English certificates > Checked
7- my bachelor education Arabic certificates and translated > Checked
8- my scanned ID page of the passport (the one with passport# and my handsome face in it and all) > Checked
9- bank statement of the past 6 months (Please note I don't have any minimum amount to meet any requirements, just to prove the salary transfers)

Internet connection > Checked 

This is what I have ready, please let me know if I'm missing anything.

Thank you and appreciate your assistance in advance, and congratulations to all those who received an invitation.

Good luck and happy life to you all


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

code_artist said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Thank you for answering my previous question.
> 
> ...




Chk this link...very useful...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/121243-189-190-invitations-holders-94.html

Perm Link: 933


----------



## siddhu2005 (Jul 31, 2012)

Chk this link...very useful...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ia/121243-189-190-invitations-holders-94.html

Perm Link: 933


----------



## msobhan (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi prgopala

I loged my 189 application on 29th Oct and ack received on 30th Oct. I have uploaded all the documents except for MED and waiting for CO to be assigned. Can you tell me what do you mean by MED ids for each applicant? In my application i have my wife a child included. is it the file number that you get with the ack letter from DIAC? can you help with.
thanks


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

msobhan said:


> Hi prgopala
> 
> I loged my 189 application on 29th Oct and ack received on 30th Oct. I have uploaded all the documents except for MED and waiting for CO to be assigned. Can you tell me what do you mean by MED ids for each applicant? In my application i have my wife a child included. is it the file number that you get with the ack letter from DIAC? can you help with.
> thanks



better to check with your Clinic, requirements vary depending on countries or even across clinics within same country.

I went streight to clinic with printed copies from online checklist (organizing health link) form after filling in required info


----------



## amitw (Dec 12, 2012)

*Visa cost*



engtoaus said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I also got a 189 invite with 70 points during this 1st Sep invites.
> I plan on submitting the application soon.
> ...


Hi, 
What's the visa fee for 189? The Visa Wizard suggested :
•1st instalment - 3060 Australian Dollars (AUD3060)
•2nd instalment - 4250 Australian Dollars (AUD4250)

Is this true?


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

prgopala said:


> Thats the indicative processing time. Your application will be allocated to a CO withing 4 weeks of lodgement and then it depends on other formalities like PCC & MEDS. If you upload these upfront then who knows you might get the visa as soon as a CO is allocated.
> Secondly applicants from HR (high risk) countries have to go through a long security check. Hence for those applicants it may take a year to get the visa.


But U got your Visa with in short span of time probably 1.5 months from *visa application 189 to Visa Grant*...And I*ndia is also listed as HR country,* So how could we assume that this single factor can influence the processing time so much because most of the people from India are getting visa grants earlier, although it comes under HR countries too...?


----------



## kvohra (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi Guys,
I have been living in Melbourne for Past 5 yrs now, have degree as bachelor of Finance from latrobe university, unfortunately cannot apply for Pr after completion of my studies as i required 1 yr experience in my field of study.Now I will be completing a year next month as Finance assistant , very much excited and stressed to apply for 189 visa. 
Firstly, I am not sure what skill to nominate and how to pick exact skills, i guess i need to be very careful while applying. I have come to know, note sure if its right that salary package and duties etc are considered by government . Also i have my ilets exam in 2 weeks working hard to get good score to increase the points. 
Secondly, skill assessment from Vetassess will atleast take 6 mth thats what my lawyer told me, and my TR visa expires coming october, which means i dont have enough time to apply.
Am I able to stay after applying for 189 visa until i get invitation , and if i dont get it , does this mean i need apply for 457 visa. Things are getting completed anyone who has done finance study and worked for 1 year atleast can please guide through all this procedure will be really helpful. 

Thank You in advance


----------

